# xxx ducks xxx



## choc24/7 (Jan 22, 2008)

back to back days


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Awwrrigt, who turfed Blue Peter?
I see him, you can't hide him!


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

waxico said:


> Awwrrigt, who turfed Blue Peter?
> I see him, you can't hide him!


Now that's funny! I was thinkin' the same thing!


----------



## gehofff (Oct 24, 2008)

I would pick on him for the coot as well, but I definitely have made the same mistake, only once.


----------



## choc24/7 (Jan 22, 2008)

why would you call it a mistake????? gehofff, if you have mistaken a coot for anything else, well then WOW, how do you pick out green??? i don't shoot at something 4 times(i know:rant ......we had a slow period and the dog was bored.....you guys ever hear of trappin, make good bait. i will shoot em all day if i can. gives the dog work(always good) and fills BigCans dads bait traps. gooood day ladies


----------



## gehofff (Oct 24, 2008)

I do pick out green and always have, I just made a stupid snap decision to shoot when it was still too dim to identify, and yes, it was during hours lol.

Never thought about the whole trapping thing, so to me it seemed like someone probably made the same mistake as I did.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Just so you know...
Back in the old days when we were dumb as fence posts, we happened to be out on Coot migration day.
As we had collectively shot 8 or 9 ducks that whole season, we took our frustrations out on Blue Peter.
Day total: 1 hen Mallard, 32 Blue Peter. 
The candy was blazing that day.
You should have seen the laughter at the boat ramp....
We deep fried and ate every one of them.


----------



## choc24/7 (Jan 22, 2008)

waxico said:


> We deep fried and ate every one of them.


not to get off track, we don't show em at ramp, usually dark by then, whew. never thought of eatin em either. But after hearin/seein what people put in their sausage anything outside of seagull seems fine.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

C'mon, Choc, live a little. Take a walk on the wild side.

You come in with a bag like that, proclaim it loud and proud, just like us


----------



## amenz (Nov 17, 2008)

First day hunting with the old man in about 4 years, best day I can remember in a long time.....I just noticed his reflection is under the 3rd greenhead from the right.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

I spy a Grinner in that pile of carnage!
The Laughing Mallard!


----------



## amenz (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeah, the worst part is that it was first light and we were not ready at all, the flock buzzed over and I just swung on one and shot, not caring at all if I clearly ID'd the first one of the day. It was my dog's first bird and it turns out to be a spoon bill:lol:, man I wish I would of picked out a drake I've never shot one before.


----------



## fishsticker (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## fowlattitude (Nov 19, 2008)

Nine man limit in 26min.


----------



## fishsticker (Oct 31, 2005)

can't figure out how to post pics, cut and paste won't take??


----------

